# Solved: SAMSUNG DLP HDTV -- Replace Color Wheel or Buy New TV?



## wgreene (Jul 20, 2001)

Here's my question: Would it be worth the trouble and expense for me to attempt a color wheel replacement on my 11-year old SAMSUNG HL-P5685W DLP HDTV, or should I just go out and buy a new TV?. 

I've already replaced a couple of lamps on this unit, but the color wheel problem is something new. Since I'm 68 years old with less-than-perfect eyesight, I'm wondering if I should try removing and replacing replacing the wheel myself. I'm thinking that having a repair-person sent out would probably be considerably more expensive than doing it myself. If so, then I'm pretty sure I'd just buy a new television. After all, I've already gotten more than 10 years of service from my venerable SAMSUNG. 

I would greatly appreciate any and all offers of advice. Thank you.


----------



## joe957 (Mar 2, 2015)

I would go with a new TV. Average cost of a wheel that I found is $125.00. New TV's are not much more than that. Sometimes it is best to get rid of the old and start new.


----------



## wgreene (Jul 20, 2001)

joe957 said:


> I would go with a new TV. Average cost of a wheel that I found is $125.00. New TV's are not much more than that. Sometimes it is best to get rid of the old and start new.


Thank you for your response, Joe. I've pretty much made up my mind to buy a new television.


----------

